# How to find who a cell phone number belongs to



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I asked this question myself a while back but I found my answer through other means. Now my friend is asking me,

My girlfriends husband cheated on her with his ex-baby momma. She has proof of this but is not ready to confront yet. Now she is seeing calls on their cell phone bill on his way to work (early am) and on his way home from work.

This is how I uncovered my own husbands multiple affairs so I gave her the info I used. I think I used PhoneDetective. I told her about TrueCaller, Spokeo and phone detective but nothing comes up on any number. 

She is too whimsy to call the numbers or let me call them and she is waaaay to afraid of a VAR. 

I'm trying to help her but I don't have answers other than the above. 

Are there any other reverse phone number services that are any good?


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Sometimes you can't force a person to do something they don't want to do. While a technical solution is easy, it's the problem she doesn't want to face.


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

If she's afraid to use a VAR. And too whimsey to call the numbers, how does she intend to face the battle that lies ahead?


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think she does. Her husband makes a lot of $$ and she only works part-time. Her daughter has an eating disorder and she is afraid to rock the boat. I ended up calling two of the numbers and they both went to female voice mails. Of course.

She won't do anything. Her parents have money and so does her husband so she will be fine but she is too afraid. She's only been with her husband since high school. 

?? 

The main OW, has been her husbands mistress for years. 

Sad story.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Keep trying to call the numbers for your friend.

Leave a message so they will call you back. 

If she has money, hire a PI.


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's a good way to get through...

Go download an app on your smartphone. The one I used is called "mask my number" I paid 5.00 for 20 minutes of calls.

When you make a call, you put the number you're calling, and you also put in a fake caller ID. The person receiving the call, thinks he's / she's getting a call from the ID'd person. It works well.

Tell her to call the b*tch, and put in her husband's number in the caller ID. She'll answer.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Rugs said:


> The main OW, has been her husbands mistress for years.
> 
> Sad story.


What suddenly changed? It sounds like she has been accepting it for years? Is it your situation that has made her decide to passively work on the issue? If so, yes, carefully guide her along. Please don't take this negatively, but make sure you find out her reasoning for finally checking.

You don't want to get in the middle of something ugly. I am not saying don't help, but don't spearhead the investigation. Coax her into an active role as you are there to provide advice and support. I've seen friendships destroyed, due to infidelity and aggressive help. She freaks, throws you under the bus and you have a double headache.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It's hard to get out of the denial. Maybe have her read the newbies thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Spy Dialer. You go to the Spy Dialer webpage and type in the cell phone number, it calls, you listen to the voicemail message. And it's all invisible to the person who is called.

ETA: It's free.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

License Plate Search, Phone Number Lookups, SSN Lookup & More Searches

$45 to find out.


----------



## movfrwd (Jan 17, 2014)

best way without paying is to first try just plain Google - type in the number and search. Google used to have a phone number address platform and sometimes you will get hits with info.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Name From Phone :: Home can be helpful


----------

